# roof clean



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I need to do a close up clean of the roof of my Hymer has anyone been on the roof of theirs is it safe, I used to go on the roof of my previous van, but it had a different product on the roof this roof is aluminum, any thoughts would be appreciated.


Ron


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

It should be fine although in our manual i,m sure it says there is a 70kg limit. I have been up on ours to polish it.

Just make sure you use a piece of old carpet etc to prevent any dents.

Be careful though not too slip off, it doesnt look very high until you get up there.  

Paul.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I regularly go on roofs to clean, I always use a piece of wood to spread the load, I use a piece of 12 mm ply about 2 foot square.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ours is always clean and shiney 

Dont wear high heels - it marks the roof


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

1302 said:


> Ours is always clean and shiney


That's impressive 

What do you use (besides elbow grease) ?

Jed


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

It certainly is !!!!

Let us into your secret  

Dave & Jan


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

HI All
I would like to thank all those who responded to my question, and that is one hell of a clean roof wish mine was as clean as it.
thanks one and all.

Ron


----------

